# Cabinet for my Kreg Foreman



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally got around to finishing up my saw station. I moved this to the end for better access then added some slides to bring it out passed the RAS fence. Do not use it as much as when I was building a lot of cabinets but still love having it easy to use. I added a port to my DC system but ended up not hooking it up because with the slides it just does not work like I wanted. Really not that much dust to deal with anyway. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's awesome Clay, I love organization and you've nailed it. Looks great!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How do you like the Foreman? Caught my eye a while ago -- but the accounting dept nixed it!! Darn bean counters.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

honesttjohn said:


> How do you like the Foreman? Caught my eye a while ago -- but the accounting dept nixed it!! Darn bean counters.


I love it. I used to build lots of cabinets and had the original but sold it with my shop. So I spent the money and replaced it with this one. Really no gripes about it, it does what it does well. I do have the Kreg 4 and drilled many thousands of holes with it, I just like things I do not have set up if possible, getting lazy.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the cabinet and organization.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic job Clay ,I’d love to be that organized . Pretty cool idea with the slides too


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

major top shelf... *SWEET!!!*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did a great job. Nice to be organised and have things where you can find them. 
The one thing I did notice was, Elec. Code here requires 3' clear of any obstruction around Elect. panel which includes in front of.
Just saying.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> You did a great job. Nice to be organised and have things where you can find them.
> The one thing I did notice was, Elec. Code here requires 3' clear of any obstruction around Elect. panel which includes in front of.
> Just saying.
> Herb


Mine is in a closet. I think the house was built in the 70's.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

fire65 said:


> Finally got around to finishing up my saw station. I moved this to the end for better access then added some slides to bring it out passed the RAS fence. Do not use it as much as when I was building a lot of cabinets but still love having it easy to use. I added a port to my DC system but ended up not hooking it up because with the slides it just does not work like I wanted. Really not that much dust to deal with anyway. Thanks for looking.



Clay, you put a lot of work into your saw station and it has paid off.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a great cabinet/tool stand. You did a terrific job of desigh and execution. I love it.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> You did a great job. Nice to be organised and have things where you can find them.
> The one thing I did notice was, Elec. Code here requires 3' clear of any obstruction around Elect. panel which includes in front of.
> Just saying.
> Herb


 I love living on the edge. I have actually never heard that code and been in construction for many years. My whole shop is covered in OSB and passed inspection, guess our codes are different


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

fire65 said:


> I love living on the edge. I have actually never heard that code and been in construction for many years. My whole shop is covered in OSB and passed inspection, guess our codes are different


I guess would just depend how picky the inspector might be. I have seen some pretty picky ones in my experiences.
https://www.compliance.gov/sites/de...s/2010/03/fastfacts_electricalpanelaccess.pdf
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You did a great job. Nice to be organised and have things where you can find them.
> The one thing I did notice was, Elec. Code here requires 3' clear of any obstruction around Elect. panel which includes in front of.
> Just saying.
> Herb


same here...
and OSB'd walls in a shop require fire rock over it per inspector and insurance...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Clay, I like the way you put all the table tops, Chop saw,RA saw, and Kreg jig all the same height. That makes a real compact set up. Your shop is a lot cleaner than mine too. That RA saw looks just like mine. It is my go to saw for cross cutting.
Herb


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great job Clay. I like your organization.

Frank


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> Clay, I like the way you put all the table tops, Chop saw,RA saw, and Kreg jig all the same height. That makes a real compact set up. Your shop is a lot cleaner than mine too. That RA saw looks just like mine. It is my go to saw for cross cutting.
> Herb


 Thanks, it worked out great. I really was not sure when I built exactly where I wanted the tools so I built modular. Base is the same height so the tools can be moved around on it. Pretty sure all is set permanently now.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

You've built a great inspiration for me, Clay.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I really want osb on my walls also , but have heard there’s no fire guard that way, and it may void insurance. I’m in Canada,so maybe are laws are different.
I wonder if there’s a fire rated osb for such installs . I hate drywall personally.

Also if it’s an attached garage, I read you need to only put up drywall on the wall which is against the house .
So I’m wondering if a detached garage is different? 

Clay , weren't you a fire fighter ? If anyone one would know, you would


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I really want osb on my walls also , but have heard there’s no fire guard that way, and it may void insurance. I’m in Canada,so maybe are laws are different.
> I wonder if there’s a fire rated osb for such installs . I hate drywall personally.
> 
> Also if it’s an attached garage, I read you need to only put up drywall on the wall which is against the house .
> ...


I have read that it is OK if shop is not attached to house. If attached it must have 5/8 gyp bd on any walls separating house from shop.
If there are living quarters above then gyp bd. is required on ceiling and walls below.
Herb


----------

